# 2 referencias de frecuencia en variador Yaskawa



## andres.gomez (Ago 8, 2009)

hola a todos. tengo una incognita con un variador de frecuencia. la empresa donde trabajo desde hace un mes distribuye variadores de frecuencia marca Yaskawa. me he comenzado a familiarizar desde que estoy aqui. esta semana fui a una empresa que tiene un variador P7 con una referencia de frecuencia de un transductor de presion de una tuberia con señal 4-20 mA. todo funciona bien pero hay algunas veces que tienen sobrecargas en el proceso, lo cual aumenta el consumo de amperios en la bomba y el variador (por su naturaleza) se dispara cuando los amperios suben mucho. esto detiene todo el proceso y les genera perdidas, por lo que quieren modificar esto

leyendo el manual del variador me di cuenta que tiene unas salidas analogicas y una de ellas se puede configurar en referencia al amperaje. a salida me tira una señal 0-10 VDC segun el amperaje que esta consumiendo el motor. se me ocurrio instalar un micro plc (un zen de omron) que leyera esta señal analoga que sale de variador, determinara si es muy alta y por medio de las entradas digitales del variador disminuir la frecuencia a la mitad del consumo de operacion maximo. la cuestion es que el variador ya tiene una referencia de frecuencia analoga del transductor, y no se si puedo configurarlo de manera que cuando suban los amperios, me ignore la referencia de frecuencia señal analoga y me trabaje con las referencias de frecuencia digitales.

espero haberme explicado bien. si alguien conoce algo de este caso les agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## snowboard (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola. Lo que planteas me parece bien, normalmente los conversores tienen la opción de seleccionar dos "puntos de consigna", uno a la vez.
Lo que me parece malo es que al existir una sobrecarga eléctrica tu conversor se detenga, ahí hay algo malo, el conversor debe estar programado de acuerdo a su capacidad maxima y a la potencia del motor, si se te está "desconectando (trip)" es que hay algo que no está bien.
Revisa las alarmas del conversor, puede ser sobrecorriente (falla motor o motor muy grande para el conversor), rotor bloqueado (bomba trancada)...

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 9, 2009)

Hola Andres. Quiero saber si entendi bien tu cuestion.
Inicialmente tenemos un motor bomba controlada por un variador de frecuencias. La referencia de velocidad de este variador es la entrada analogica que esta conectada a la salida analogica de un transductor de presion - corriente.

Creo entender que el contro es INVERSAMENTE proporcional, osea, arranca la bomba con una rampa de aceleracion y el tranductor indica presion nula, va aumentando la salida de la bomba al ir aumentando su velocidad hasta que el transductor de presion le indica que esta en la presion indicada cosa que responde en el variador bajando la frecuencia y asi vuelve a bajar una cachito la presion y entonces sube la frecuencia y asi sucesivamente hasta estabilizar la presion.
Esta bien?.

Ahora, como logra el proceso atorarse si ante la minima desviacion de presion en mas se traduce en una baja de frecuencia en el variador y asi parar el motor?.

salduso y seguimos en contacto.

Juan Jose

Un diagramita no vendria mal ya que estos aparatos dependen mucho de su configuracion y programacion.


----------



## KilimarHu (Ago 10, 2009)

hola, tengo una preguntita aunque no tiene mucho que ver con el tema pero no quería hacer otro tema solo para hacer una pregunta tan corta (creo)...

¿Un variador de frecuencia puede controlar más de un motor? es decir, tengo 3 motores(0.75kW, 2.25kW y 1.1kW)que cambian su velocidad bajo la misma señal de entrada ¿pueden ser controlados por solo un variador o debo necesariamente usar 3?


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 11, 2009)

KilimarHu dijo:
			
		

> hola, tengo una preguntita aunque no tiene mucho que ver con el tema pero no quería hacer otro tema solo para hacer una pregunta tan corta (creo)...
> 
> ¿Un variador de frecuencia puede controlar más de un motor? es decir, tengo 3 motores(0.75kW, 2.25kW y 1.1kW)que cambian su velocidad bajo la misma señal de entrada ¿pueden ser controlados por solo un variador o debo necesariamente usar 3?



siempre recomiendan que utilices un solo variador para un motor, pero si se puede. el unico problema que veo es que son de diferente potencia. obviamente tu variador debera tener la capacidad del que mas tiene (1.1kW), pero no se que tanto afectara a los otros. he visto aplicaciones de dos motores conectados a un mismo variador, pero ambos eran el mismo motor con la misma potencia. la diferencia de potencia puede que te afecte la frecuencia, osea que no van a tener la misma frecuencia todos

en cuanto a la aplicacion que pregunte en el tema inicial, me puse a analizar bien la situacion y me di cuenta que esta algo confuso. creo que el vendendor no me supo explicar bien cual es el problema, asi que dentro de unas horas voy para la empresa a ver la aplicacion exacta y ya podre sacar mis analisis y conclusiones


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola, cuando los motores son de la misma potencia tienen lo que se denomina paramteros similares. hay parametros electricos y parametros mecanicos. En los primeros estan la reluctancia de los bobinados, su resistencia fase-fase etc, en los segundos estan su deslizamiento y parametros constructivos.
Los motoresson de diferentes potencias estos parametros son diferentes y el variador no va a controlarlos bien. ya que por ejemplo el espejo de corriente cual motor protegera?. 
Hay variadores que tienen lo que se denomina autoajuste y esto es bueno cuando quieres un control sobre todo vectrial muy preciso. 
 Hay formas de parametrizar estos variadores de manera que al conmutar los motores hagan un autoajuste y asi lean los parametros del motor y aseguren el control del mismo. 

No es conveniente conectar motores en paralelo en un variador salvo que estos sean de un mismo fabricante de una misma potencia de iguales caracteristicas y sobre todo de una misma partida de fabricacion.

espero no haberte confundido y 

saludos

juan Jose


----------



## KilimarHu (Ago 11, 2009)

andres.gomez dijo:
			
		

> siempre recomiendan que utilices un solo variador para un motor, pero si se puede. el unico problema que veo es que son de diferente potencia. obviamente tu variador debera tener la capacidad del que mas tiene (1.1kW), pero no se que tanto afectara a los otros. he visto aplicaciones de dos motores conectados a un mismo variador, pero ambos eran el mismo motor con la misma potencia. la diferencia de potencia puede que te afecte la frecuencia, osea que no van a tener la misma frecuencia todos





			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola, cuando los motores son de la misma potencia tienen lo que se denomina paramteros similares. hay parametros electricos y parametros mecanicos. En los primeros estan la reluctancia de los bobinados, su resistencia fase-fase etc, en los segundos estan su deslizamiento y parametros constructivos.
> Los motoresson de diferentes potencias estos parametros son diferentes y el variador no va a controlarlos bien. ya que por ejemplo el espejo de corriente cual motor protegera?.
> Hay variadores que tienen lo que se denomina autoajuste y esto es bueno cuando quieres un control sobre todo vectrial muy preciso.
> Hay formas de parametrizar estos variadores de manera que al conmutar los motores hagan un autoajuste y asi lean los parametros del motor y aseguren el control del mismo.
> ...



Muchas gracias a ambos por su respuesta, me quedó clarisimo

...thanks.


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 12, 2009)

bueno, con respecto al tema inicial, ayer fui a visitar la empresa donde tienen este problema. ya tengo un veredicto real de que es lo que ocurre.

el variador de 25 HP maneja un blower, el cual suministra aire a una maquina que tiñe telas. cuando el aire comienza a calentarse, la maquina aumenta su presion y el blower comienza a percibir esta presion. ellos tienen un HMI en donde indican el tipo de tela que van a usar, y ese HMI manda una señal 4-20 mA al PLC. de esta manera el PLC sabe que tipo de tela es y a que frecuencia trabajaria el variador. tienen 3 tipos de tela, cada una a 50 Hz, 40 Hz y 25 Hz, respectivamente. el plc manda referencias digitales al variador segun la tela que es. el problema es que el variador no tiene una frecuencia analoga de la presion en la tuberia, y pues el torque se mantiene segun lo que el plc le mande, pero cuando aumenta la presion, comienza a aumentar el amperaje del blower hasta que el variador se dispara arriba de 120 A. de modo que necesitaria dos referencias de frecuencia, las digitales que son indicadas por el plc y las analogas que son indicadas por el transductor de presion.

ya existe un transductor per que solo sirve para mostrar en el HMI la cantidad de presion que hay en la tuberia. el transductor es de 0-6 bar y ellos manejan un maximo de 3 bar en la tuberia. en resumen, el variador debe trabajar con la referencia digital pero si la referencia analoga se eleva, disminuir la frecuencia

alguna idea?


----------



## snowboard (Ago 12, 2009)

¿cuando dices " el variador se dispara arriba de 120A" a que te refieres?


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 12, 2009)

varias posibilidades.
1- que modelo de variador es? ya que debes averiguar si tiene combinatoria de referencia de frecuencia. si es asi entonces debes retransmitir la señal analogica del plc al variador y asi restar las referencias. (a la digital le restas la entrada analogica. 

2- Podes reprogramar el plc de manera que compare él la presion ya que el transductor de 4.20 esta conectado a él y cuando llega a 3 bar que conmute una entrada digital del variador que sea una nueva refenecia de frecuencia menor a la que corresponde por HMI y mayor a la proxima inferior. por ejemplo si por HMI corresponde 40 hz y el escalon inferior es de 25 que conmute por ejemplo a 30 y nuevamente vuelva a contolar la presion y sino vuelva a bajar a 25.

3- si el variador tiene una salida analogica, la programas para que traduzca por ella la corriente tomada por el motor y asi en el programa del plc haces el control de manera que no sobrepase nunca un valor limite de seguridad.

otras hay que analizarlas,

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 13, 2009)

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> 1- que modelo de variador es? ya que debes averiguar si tiene combinatoria de referencia de frecuencia. si es asi entonces debes retransmitir la señal analogica del plc al variador y asi restar las referencias. (a la digital le restas la entrada analogica.
> Juan Jose



es un variador yaskawa F7, estuve leyendo el manual pero no encontre tal cosa



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> 2- Podes reprogramar el plc de manera que compare él la presion ya que el transductor de 4.20 esta conectado a él y cuando llega a 3 bar que conmute una entrada digital del variador que sea una nueva refenecia de frecuencia menor a la que corresponde por HMI y mayor a la proxima inferior. por ejemplo si por HMI corresponde 40 hz y el escalon inferior es de 25 que conmute por ejemplo a 30 y nuevamente vuelva a contolar la presion y sino vuelva a bajar a 25.
> Juan Jose


Es la opcion mas viable sin duda, pero el plc esta bloqueado, no se puede acceder a el.



			
				Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> varias posibilidades.
> 3- si el variador tiene una salida analogica, la programas para que traduzca por ella la corriente tomada por el motor y asi en el programa del plc haces el control de manera que no sobrepase nunca un valor limite de seguridad.
> Juan Jose


esa es la opcion que mas manejo como solucion. el problema es que como el plc esta bloqueado, pienso instalarle un micro PLC (un zen o un zelio) que reciba las señales digitales del plc y mandar las mismas señales al variador, pero que cuando la referencia de 0-10V de la salida del variador con respecto a la corriente aumente, que el micro PLC ignore las señales digitales del plc y mandar otras señales al variador de modo que disminuya la frecuencia hasta que el amperaje vuelta a bajar a lo normal (70-80 A)


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 13, 2009)

snowboard dijo:
			
		

> ¿cuando dices " el variador se dispara arriba de 120A" a que te refieres?



el variador de frecuencia tiene un maximo de 125 A, y cuando el motor comienza a forzarse, para intentar mantener la frecuencia constante consume mas corriente. el consumo nominal es de 70 A, pero en los 20 minutos que vi la maquina funcionar, la corriente aumento hasta 105 A. a los 120-125 A el variador detecta una sobrecarga y se apaga, es un mecanismo de seguridad de todo variador para evitar dañar el motor


----------



## El nombre (Ago 14, 2009)

aumentale la intensidad maxima. Si no es vectorial da problemas de calentamiento a frecuencias bajas o arranques prolongados o de larga duracion. El variador te va a aguantar bien sin problemas . 
El consumo lo mides con pinza o con el panel del variador?


----------



## andres.gomez (Ago 17, 2009)

el panel del variador es quien me muestra el consumo

me comunique con los proveedores de yaskawa y me ayudaron a resolver el problema. lo comentare aqui por si algun dia alguien se encuentra con este mismo tipo de situaciones.

existe un parametro en el variador llamado Stall Prevention. En este, se le define un porcentaje maximo de corriente de consumo y si la salida de corriente llega a ese maximo, el variador ignora la referencia de frecuencia y comienza a bajar su frecuencia de salida a una desaceleracion tambien establecida. cuando esta baja, comienza a acelerar (tambien en un tiempo establecido) y asi se mantiene. para esto me recomendaron usar tiempos de aceleracion y desacelaracion de aproximadamente 40-60 segundos. gracias su ayuda y espero que esta información sea util para todos


----------



## Juan Jose (Ago 17, 2009)

andres.gomez dijo:
			
		

> el panel del variador es quien me muestra el consumo
> 
> me comunique con los proveedores de yaskawa y me ayudaron a resolver el problema. lo comentare aqui por si algun dia alguien se encuentra con este mismo tipo de situaciones.
> 
> existe un parametro en el variador llamado Stall Prevention. En este, se le define un porcentaje maximo de corriente de consumo y si la salida de corriente llega a ese maximo, el variador ignora la referencia de frecuencia y comienza a bajar su frecuencia de salida a una desaceleracion tambien establecida. cuando esta baja, comienza a acelerar (tambien en un tiempo establecido) y asi se mantiene. para esto me recomendaron usar tiempos de aceleracion y desacelaracion de aproximadamente 40-60 segundos. gracias su ayuda y espero que esta información sea util para todos



Excelente información y me alegro que resuelvas tu problema. Un saludos

juan jose


----------



## snowboard (Ago 17, 2009)

excelente!, que buen que lo resolviste y gracias por el dato


----------

